# While in 2nd curtain mode, my 430 exii will flash at the start of the shutter...



## jdramirez (Dec 23, 2012)

and then again at the end of the shutter. It is in the hotshoe of my 60D, and I'm setting the flash to 2nd curtain, and the 60D says it is in 2nd curtain as well. So I know there is something stupid I'm doing... the question is what?


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

jdramirez said:


> and then again at the end of the shutter. It is in the hotshoe of my 60D, and I'm setting the flash to 2nd curtain, and the 60D says it is in 2nd curtain as well. So I know there is something stupid I'm doing... the question is what?


Google search for *"second curtain sync fires twice"* reveals that the first firing is for metering. Do you get two frozen images? I doubt it. If you do, can you post the images?


----------



## ahab1372 (Dec 23, 2012)

All good, the first flash is for exposure metering and at little power, and does not illuminate the scene. It is fired actually before the shutter opens. You see the same when you do an exposure lock (regardless of first or second curtain).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 23, 2012)

Set the flash to manual, voila, no preflash.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 23, 2012)

ahab1372 said:


> All good, the first flash is for exposure metering and at little power, and does not illuminate the scene. It is fired actually before the shutter opens. You see the same when you do an exposure lock (regardless of first or second curtain).



+1


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 23, 2012)

rpt said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > and then again at the end of the shutter. It is in the hotshoe of my 60D, and I'm setting the flash to 2nd curtain, and the 60D says it is in 2nd curtain as well. So I know there is something stupid I'm doing... the question is what?
> ...



Awesome. The times I used 2nd curtain, it didn't go well, but I believe that was user error. It was at a roller skating party, and so there was just a ton of movement and motion blur (which I wanted), but then I was hoping the 2nd curtain would Freeze some action and it would be a nice mix of motion blur and a really nice crisp image... nope. 

Then I was putting my hands in front of the first flash for metering... so... yeah. I appreciate the answer.


----------



## Atonegro (Dec 23, 2012)

When having a long exposuretime, you will have an exposure from the available light, the flash will do the rest.

If you have enough exposure from the available light, there is no rest and the flash will do almost nothing, and you don't have the crisp image from the flash.

If you want that, you will have to dimm the available light. (shorter time, lower ISO or close the aparature)

Keep practising, and in the end you will get the pics you want.


----------

